# Rec for new Stick Burner



## generalee (Nov 27, 2020)

Kicking some tires and looking for a new/larger stick burner.
Reverse flow, offset... I'm not a caterer or business, but at times need something with more space than what I have.
Suggestions for companies that make them?
In in GA, but will consider from anywhere.
I've looked at:
1. Lang
2. Meadowcreek
3. Yoder

I know there have to be a ton more out there, but my internet searches keep turning up weber kettle grills...lol

Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 27, 2020)

All I can say is I love my Lang!
Al


----------



## Alphonse (Nov 27, 2020)

Not sure what your budget is but I would put Lone Star Grillz and Shirley Fabrication on the top of your list.  The quality of their work is far superior to Lang.   

If you are in GA, then a run to Tuscaloosa to pick up a Shirley would be easy enough.   LSG ships and the quality of their crate/packaging assures it gets to you without a scratch!   Shirley's website is not that up to date but their youtube channel is full of entertaining reviews.  LSG's site is excellent but also has links to their youtubes. 

I applaud your inferred philosophy of not buying too big.   I see people buying pits that are far too large for their needs and they end up gathering dust when they discover they're too much trouble to fire up to cook 4 racks of ribs or a couple of butts.


----------



## generalee (Nov 27, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> All I can say is I love my Lang!
> Al





Alphonse said:


> Not sure what your budget is but I would put Lone Star Grillz and Shirley Fabrication on the top of your list.  The quality of their work is far superior to Lang.
> 
> If you are in GA, then a run to Tuscaloosa to pick up a Shirley would be easy enough.   LSG ships and the quality of their crate/packaging assures it gets to you without a scratch!   Shirley's website is not that up to date but their youtube channel is full of entertaining reviews.  LSG's site is excellent but also has links to their youtubes.
> 
> I applaud your inferred philosophy of not buying too big.   I see people buying pits that are far too large for their needs and they end up gathering dust when they discover they're too much trouble to fire up to cook 4 racks of ribs or a couple of butts.


Tuscaloosa is my hometown where I grew up.  Still go over there a few times a year.  I'm actually in Atlanta.   I'll check out Shirley and Lone Star.  Thanks!


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 27, 2020)

Bell Fab in Tulsa will build you one for $650. That would be for a 24x36 pit. I'm having one built, 24x48 with a slightly modified exhaust for $950, including tuning plates. 5/16" steel. 

 TNJAKE
 has one. Maybe he will weigh in. 

I have seen threads here and on another forum about Bell Fab. I was originally looking at an Old Country Brazos then a Yoder Loaded Wichita. Both are good, but reviews of the OC Brazos indicated lack of consistency across builds which I saw first hand at an Academy in Fort Worth last month. The Yoder got mostly good reviews but many people complained about airflow and the company's refusal to admit an issue with firebox placement, even though I believe they quietly changed the design. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## D.W. (Nov 27, 2020)

I think you'll be happy with any of those you mentioned or the others suggested on here. I have a Yoder Durango and absolutely love it, been cooking on it for 5 years now.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Nov 27, 2020)

Workhorse,  I believe they're on Lake Lanier.

Horizon

Higher end,  Moberg, Mill Scale, and Aaron Franklin make backyard pits.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 27, 2020)

Have had a Horizon since September and love it.  I would recommend.

This the model I bought.  Did 3 turkeys on it yesterday.  It large enough for my needs but not too large.









						20" Marshal Smoker     (*Price does not include Freight Charges.  Please contact us for shipping estimate.) — Horizon Smokers
					

Item Number: 204422MS    Shipping Weight: 540 Lbs.    Shipping Dimensions: 79"L x 32"W x 50"H (w/Removable Stack)   The 20" Marshal is the big brother to the 20" Classic and can handle just about any weekend BBQ. It is an overall 1' longer than the Classic (8" in cookin




					www.horizonbbqsmokers.com


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 28, 2020)

Can't go wrong with a Lang 84 if you are looking for a bigger smoker.


----------



## Kai Yaker (Nov 28, 2020)

My decision was based on location. I have a hard time spending $1,000 for shipping on top of $2,000 for a smoker. My initial choice was a Shirley and then Lang but the shipping nixed that. I went with Kat BBQ Smokers because they are only 120 miles away and I can pick the unit up. 

I believe the wait for a Shirley patio, no customization, is just a couple months. If you want customization it is several years.  I also heard that Shirley is looking at a bigger shop so maybe the wait time will be reduced once they grow. Good luck in your search!






						KAT BBQ Smokers – California Smoker Builder
					






					katbbqsmokers.com
				




Yaker


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 28, 2020)

Kai Yaker said:


> My decision was based on location. I have a hard time spending $1,000 for shipping on top of $2,000 for a smoker. My initial choice was a Shirley and then Lang but the shipping nixed that. I went with Kat BBQ Smokers because they are only 120 miles away and I can pick the unit up.
> 
> I believe the wait for a Shirley patio, no customization, is just a couple months. If you want customization it is several years.  I also heard that Shirley is looking at a bigger shop so maybe the wait time will be reduced once they grow. Good luck in your search!
> 
> ...



 I wanted to consider these guys for same reason but for over a month they did not return multiple emails and voicemails.  Not once could I reach a human to ask a question or place an order.

Given location of the poster Lang is likely the closest but shipping only one criteria.

How do you like the KAT?


----------



## kevin james (Nov 28, 2020)

Kai Yaker said:


> My decision was based on location. I have a hard time spending $1,000 for shipping on top of $2,000 for a smoker. My initial choice was a Shirley and then Lang but the shipping nixed that. I went with Kat BBQ Smokers because they are only 120 miles away and I can pick the unit up.
> 
> I believe the wait for a Shirley patio, no customization, is just a couple months. If you want customization it is several years.  I also heard that Shirley is looking at a bigger shop so maybe the wait time will be reduced once they grow. Good luck in your search!
> 
> ...





daspyknows said:


> I wanted to consider these guys for same reason but for over a month they did not return multiple emails and voicemails.  Not once could I reach a human to ask a question or place an order.
> 
> Given location of the poster Lang is likely the closest but shipping only one criteria.
> 
> How do you like the KAT?



If location of the builder is really not an issue as the OP sates, then I would definitely second the recommendation for  Kat BBQ Smokers. I'm not sure what is up with the non-responsiveness to inquiries, and it's not the first time I've heard that, but I was just talking with someone on another forum that was asking me about them and they have been in contact with Ken at Kat and didn't seem to have any issues reaching them. If it were me, I'd just keep calling lol.

I bought one of their 24 x 48 reverse flow's and took delivery of it back in July. I absolutely LOVE it. Couldn't be happier and can't recommend them enough.

Here's the thread I started with pics when  I got it:





						It's finally here!!! New Kat BBQ Smokers 24 x 48 Reverse Flow
					

The new pit is finally here! It was a looooong wait... but so worth it! I was talking to Ken at Kat very early this year and put the order in back in late February. Ken is an absolute class act and was great to work with. Not sure if the delays were Covid related or why it took so long, but...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 28, 2020)

kevin james said:


> If location of the builder is really not an issue as the OP sates, then I would definitely second the recommendation for  Kat BBQ Smokers. I'm not sure what is up with the non-responsiveness to inquiries, and it's not the first time I've heard that, but I was just talking with someone on another forum that was asking me about them and they have been in contact with Ken at Kat and didn't seem to have any issues reaching them. If it were me, I'd just keep calling lol.
> 
> I bought one of their 24 x 48 reverse flow's and took delivery of it back in July. I absolutely LOVE it. Couldn't be happier and can't recommend them enough.
> 
> ...



If I kept trying I might still be waiting haha.  I am thrilled with the Horizon I bought and would recommend so all good in the end.

I did check your thread and it looks great.  I also like that there is a Weber kettle to keep your offset company just like I have.  I also have a PitBoss griddle to complete the outdoor cooking station.


----------



## Kai Yaker (Nov 29, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> I wanted to consider these guys for same reason but for over a month they did not return multiple emails and voicemails.  Not once could I reach a human to ask a question or place an order.
> 
> Given location of the poster Lang is likely the closest but shipping only one criteria.
> 
> How do you like the KAT?



Ken at Kat called me back minutes after I left a voicemail on two occasions but did not respond to emails. Not sure why, he said he read the emails. 

I checked out your Kat post. Very nice!

I don't have the Kat yet. Uugghhh! My fault, I was thinking and debating about which cooker I wanted and waited a bit too long to pull the trigger. I am thinking late January or February until I can pick it up. Per Ken, there has been a little bit of a shortage of material in California. I am all set though for the 20/48" reverse flow. Stacked a 1/2 cord of cherry and another 1/2 of oak last week. Ready to roll smoke!

Cheers!

Yaker


----------



## Dantij (Nov 29, 2020)

*Go with the Lang.  Especially if you can pick it up.  I have a Lang 48 with a few upgrades.  I upgraded to stainless steel grates, wagon cart, and tires.  The price went up to $2400.  Best money ever spent.  Lang cookers are amazing!!*


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 29, 2020)

Kai Yaker said:


> Ken at Kat called me back minutes after I left a voicemail on two occasions but did not respond to emails. Not sure why, he said he read the emails.
> 
> I checked out your Kat post. Very nice!
> 
> ...


 Good luck, the waiting is the hardest part.  My Horizon took 3 months to arrive but made up for lost time.  Meanwhile I accumulated piles of oak, almond, walmut, apple, cherry, pear, avocado and citrus.  Will like grab some maple this week.


----------



## joetee (Dec 4, 2020)

Before you make a decision, check out Lone Star Grilz. Pricy but man what a smoker. I should receive mine just before Christmas.


----------

